# Into the Unknown: A pandoran Crabs RP. Recruitment



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

>Priority alarm
> Xenos Signature detected
>Invasion targets unknown
>Unknown Ship aproaching Imperial worlds.

>Location: Sub Sector Mingsk
>planets within Subsector Mingsk...
>Designation: Forge World
>Manufactorum Destrano
>Industrial Output: Strike Cruiser
>Industrial Output: Imperial Navy Cruisers
>Industrial Output: Adeptus Mechanicus Battleship
>Industrial Output: Warhound Titan
>Strategic Value: ABSOLUTE

>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 7
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: Vegetation
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 6
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: Fruit
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 5
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
 >Agri Product: Protein products
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 4
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: Spice
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 3
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: water
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 4
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: fish
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 3
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: Vegetation
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 2
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: Medical Supplies
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka 1
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: Medical Supplies
>Strategic Value: Majoris


>Designation: Agri World
>Agricultural World Cashka prime
>Industrial Output: minima
>Tithe Status: Majoris
>Troop Status: Adeptus Non
>Agri Product: medical supplies
>Strategic Value: Majoris
>Search Stop:...
>Stratigic value discrepancy
>more information needed

>Forge World Destrano
>Sub designation Imperial Shipyard
>Current Task: Producing ships for 21st founding chapters. Producing Replacement ship for Arasties Chapter "Black Templar". Repairing ships of Arasties Chapter "UltraMarines". Repairing Damaged Fleet from Armageddon. Warning. Classified Content. Unable to continue Additional information. Override Requirement Lord Inquisitor....

>Override Requirement met. Forge World Destrano contains a in tact STC that has recently been recovered by Arasties Chapter Dark Angel and Arasties Chapter Space Wolf. STC Content Unknown. Strategic value ABSOLUTE.

Agri worlds in sub sector mingsk produce food and medical resources for no less than 12 other sub sectors in close proximity. if agri worlds in sub sector mingsk fall, estimated time to the fall of surrounding sub sectors due to starvation, 2 standard galactic cycles. Strategic value Absolute. 

>WARNING WARNING WARNING<
>unknown Xenos activity detected. 
>Source: Space hulk
>Error: unable to find designation for space hulk. 
>Quarry: reason for unable to find designation?
>Error: space hulk does not match any known records
>Quarry: reason?
>Error: too many different landmarks. unable to discern. 
>Order: list landmarks
>Error: unable to comply
>Order: Override Restrictions, Clearance Lord Inquisitor
> several adeptus mechanicus ships as well as Titan Transport units have been discovered. probability for error 82%. 
>Quarry: Xenos Invasion in progress.
>Recommended Course of action?

...
>Extermanatus?
>Negative: Strategic value Absolute

>Deploy Capital Weaponry?
>Negative: Estimated reduction in all outputs Unacceptable

>Liberation Fleet:
>Affirmative: minor elimients in system. estimated time of arrival 4.9 days

>Delay Unacceptable

>Loss of Strategic assets in mingsk unacceptable. Strategic value ABSOLUTE


>Escalate area Denial?
>Affirmative

>Execute Request order: Arasties Ultra/Black Templar/Dark Angel/Red >Scorpion/Salamander...
>Request Ultra Confirmed
>Request Black Templar Confirmed
>Request Dark Angel... pending
>Request Red Scorpion... Denied
>Request Salamander... Confirmed. Amendum. Salamanders making way at all speed. Warning. Salamander current speed exceeds that of recommended Imperial Standards.

>estimated time of arrival..
>Arasties Ultra: 3 days
>Black Templar: 4.5 days
>Dark Angel... unknown. status pending
>Salamander: 3 days... amendum 2 days... amendum. 1.5 days.

>Delay Unacceptable. Loss of imperial assets unacceptable. strategic value loss unacceptable. Strategic value Absolute

>Searching For Imperial Forces....

>Imperial Force Found...Death Korps of Krieg 4 days out...
>Imperial Force Found... 401st Armageddon Steel Legion 12 days out...
>Search Amend. forces less than 1 day out.

>.... Imperial Forces Found. Pandoran Crabs 12th Company third platoon. 20 minutes out..
>Inquiry... reason for proximity:
>... Incoming Responce: invasion of orks in neighboring subsector. 
>Inquiry: status of crabs
>... Incoming Response: 210 surviving personnel.
>Inquiry: heavy losses against the orks?
>...Incoming Responce... Negitive. 30 men dead out of 240. 
>Inquiry: reason for so few forces?
>...Incoming Responce: most of crew space is currently taken up by titan legion personnel. 
>Requisition Order Sent... Pandorna Crabs 12th company 3rd platoon. 
>Requisition order Confirmed. Pandoran Crabs In Route... Estimated Time of Arival. 4 minutes. pandoran crabs at all speed

>... Incoming Quarry from Pandoran Crabs:
>Orders Inquisitor?

>... Order: secure space hulk. Discover History. Secure Useful assets. await Arasties Reinforcements. Prevent Xenos contamination of Subsector Mingsk. 

>Orders Confirmed... Deploying Pandoran crabs.

==============================================

Sub Sector Mingsk, a area of menial importance in the large scale of things at first glance. a single forge world, several sparcely populated worlds, and an abnormal amount of agri worlds. but looking closer at the picture at hand, one could see the importance of this sub sector, for it provides food and medical supplies for no less than 12 other imperial sub sectors. it's loss would mean the fall of those 12 sub sectors as all the food they received was from Mingsk, all the medical supplies they received was from Mingsk, and all of the military power they received, was from mingsk. 

as a space hulk of unknown origin enters the system a passing inquisitor takes the opportunity to deal with the situation, calling for the space marine's aid in resolving the issue, but the problem is the marines were too far out to be of any use. instead he was forced to utilize the pandoran crabs to secure the space hulk, not knowing what may be lurking inside waiting for them. 

with the closest marines only a day and a half out, can the pandoran crabs hold out that long ?

==============================================

Rules: all standard Rules apply. no god modding, no power playing, that sort of stuff. you will get hurt, you will get injured, life will suck for you!

i will start this with as little as 4 people, i am always accepting more. new members will not start out with the starting 4, instead they will have to make their way to the 4 as if they are just entering the ship for the first time themselves. 

i am only allowing a certian member of certian slots. so please keep that ind mind.


===============================================


Lord General: not taken
Commissar: not taken
Cadet Commissar: must be approved by me and the commissar
Cadet Commissar: must be approved by me and the commissar
Punt Gunner: not taken
Punt Gunner: not taken
HellRaiser pattern Guardsmen: not taken
HellRaiser pattern Guardsmen: not taken
Sargent: not taken
Ozz pattern Guardsmen: as many as there needs to be
Special Weapon Guardsmen: not taken
Psycker: no super powered psyckers 
Priest: not taken
TechPriest: Not taken
Ozz Pattern Sentinel: not taken.
HellRaiser pattern Sentinel:
Rough Rider on a Panzer Bike (motercycle with tank treds)


please keep in mind that the "official appearance" of the pandoran crabs is still pending. it's being worked on and will be posted when it becomes available. 
===============================================
Name:
Age:
Sex:
Position: punt gunner, hell raiser, sargent, etc. 
Appearance:
Wargear: be reasonable. everyone comes with standard Pandoran Armor. a Pandora Lasso, and the air tank. 
Lord General: 1 weapon from the power weapons table OR 1 weapon from the Chain table Or 1 weapon from the Defence Table. 1 Weapon from Any table. 
Commissar: 1 weapon from the power weapon table Or 1 weapon from the Chain table. 1 weapon from the Pistol Table. 
Cadet Commissar: 1 weapon from the power weapon table.
Punt Gunner: REQUIREMENT PUNT GUN. 1 weapon from the pistol table
HellRaiser pattern Guardsmen: REQUIRMENT HELL RAISER PATTERN LASGUN. 1 weapon from the pistol table. one backpack battery pack. 
Sargent: 1 weapon from the Chain Table. one weapon from the Pistol table. one weapon from any table. 1 Grapnel Upgrade
Ozz pattern Guardsmen: REQUIREMENT OZZ PATTERN LASGUN. 1 las pistol. 
Special Weapon Guardsmen: 1 weapon from the Special Table
Psycker: PSYCKER STAFF REQUIRED. one las pistol
Priest: one weapon from the pistol table. 1 weapon from the holy table. 
TechPriest: 1 weapon from any table. Techpriest staff/CQB weapon
Ozz Pattern Sentinel: Ozz pattern Sentinel is equiped with Two Punt Guns, and a Mining Laser. Mining laser can be switched to long range mode where it functions like a Las Cannon. Crew may take 1 weapon from the pistol table
HellRaiser pattern Sentinel: HellRaiser pattern Sentinel is equiped with 4 Hellraiser pattern Lasguns on the chin, and a heavy flamer. crew may take one weapon from the pistol table.
Rough Rider: one weapon from the chain table OR one weapon from the Power table. One weapon from the pistol table OR one weapon from the Standard Weapon Table. 
Personality:
Biography: remember, you're all native pandorans with the exception of ONE of the cadet commissars OR the commissar. 


===============================================
Weapon Tables:

Power Weapon table
Power Sword (basic)
Power Sword (Cutlass)
Power Sword (claymore)
Power Sword (Killage)
Power Sword (broad)
Power Axe (one sided)
Power Axe (Battle)
Power Axe (hatchet)
Power Maul
Power Fist
Power Knife

Chain Weapon Table
Chain Sword (basic)
Chain Sword (cutlass)
Chain Sword (Gladius/double sided)
Chain Axe (hatchet)
Heavy Chainsaw (hull Breacher)

Special Weapon Table
Plasma Gun
Melta Gun
Ozz Pattern Flamer
Mining Laser (sustained Beam close range laser weapon)


Standard Weapon Table
Ozz Pattern Lasgun (comes with spring loaded bayonet)
HellRaiser pattern Lasgun (comes with spring loaded Bayonet)
Naval Shotgun
LasLock Lasgun

Pistol Weapon table
Las Pistol
Ozz Pattern Las Pistol
Hellraiser pattern twin linked las pistol
LasLock Revolver pistol
Plasma Pistol
Melta Pistol
Flamer Pistol
Las Gauntlet

Holy Weapon Table
Eviscerator
Maul of the 99th sons (holy two handed hammer, similar to a power hammer but much smaller compared to the space marine version)
The Sword and Shield of King Mano (shield with a built in Rosarius, and a power sword with litinies of protection scribed in the blade.)

Grapnel Upgrades
Detachable Explosive Claw: the claw can detach, leaving behind a potent explosive to be detonated on the user's desire. 
Heavy Grapnel: packs a bit more concussive force on impact
Chain Grapnel: the clamping claws are widened and have small rows of teeth on chains within the maw. think of if the inside of a octopus's arm's were lined with chainsaws. 
Power grapnel: allows the user to use the claw end as a power flail.
LasLock Claw: along with the drill inside the claw, a single las barrel is also concealed within the maw, allowing the claw to fire off a potent las blast once it has latched onto it's target.
Immolation Claw: a special upgrade that allows the claw to self immolate, catching it's target on fire.

defense table
Combat Targe: like a regular combat shield it's buffed in defencive ability by it's small power field. unlike a normal combat shield that power field also covers a rather potent spike in the center of the shield. 

Chain Shield: a combat shield that has had it's power source rerouted to deal power to a constant row of teeth running around the edge of the shield. lacking a power field this shield relies on plasteel to do the defence and the chain weapon to do the offence. 

Shock Shield: anyone attacking this overcharged combat shield is likely to get a shock to their system. this expermental shield has only seen use on pandora where it is used to fend off the apex predators that travel from astaroid to astaroid when the two rocks pass so close to share a atmosphere.

Hospitler's Tower Shield: a tower shield with a inbuilt medi station. functioning as a mundane tower shield on one hand and a mobile medical booth on the other. when needed the shield can open up it's hatch to deploy medical aid to the wounded via vaxcines, stim packs, and other medical tools. for pandorans this shield is a must for the sisters hospitler that travels with them as more often than not, they are so deep within their objective that traveling to a medical station isn't advised, and due to their small number, loosing people isn't advised either. this shield is the prime reason no pandoran company has had a status of Triage declared.

Cannon Shield: a one shot wonder. powerful batteries and capacitor's are worked into the shield's structure as well as a large bore las weapon. the shield is capable of expending a potent close range burst of las energy strong enough to punch straight through a bulkhead. unfortunately the recharge time of five hours means this is not a thing to be used lightly in the field let alone in combat. use of the Las Burst device affixed to the shield is listed as a last ditch effort of defense or retreat. 

Carbine Shield: a small long shield in a teardrop shape conceales a single las carbine's inner workings. pointing the tip at a enemy and pulling the trigger on the handle fires off a standard las carbine beam of light. 

Reactive Shield: a shield made from reactive materials. in case of emergency can be used as a potent explosive.

Claw Shield: a over sized grapnel with armored plating. this grapnel is unable to be mounted on the arm and must be held like a shield. it is capable of acting as a shield when it needs to, or it could send out a three foot diameter grapnel claw to do the dirty work if needed. 

more info on crabs can be located here
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951​


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Count me in.

Name: Nellis Moran

Age: 47

Sex: Male

Position: Commissar

Wargear: Pandoran Armor, Pandoran Lasso, Airtank, Power Broadsword, Las guantlet. 

Appearance: Standing about 6' tall and weighing about 230 pounds of solid muscle, Nellis is an imposing figure even without the dour uniform of the Commissariat. He wears his Pandoran armor under a long black overcoat, that is decorated with gold trimming. He wears the officer style black hat, typical of any Commissar, unadorned save for the Pandoran Crabs regimental symbol. Under his hat he keeps his brown hair, now liberally streaked with grey, cut close cropped to his head that hides most of the scar that runs from the top of his head down the side of his face, ending just below his left ear lobe earned in his first engagment with the Crabs in a close combat fight with a Tyranid Broodlord. Nellis also sports a neatly groomed mustace that is also peppered with grey. Nellis has a strong jaw and high cheek bones, but he is hale had hearty. His piercing blue eyes can stop anyone in mid sentence, from lowly grunt to regimental commanders.

Personality: Nellis holds the Imperial Guard in a light all its own, and as such defends its principles, standards, and descipline with the same fervor and resolve that he does the worlds he is sent to fight on. Brooking no nonsense or dereliction of duty he is seen as a hard nosed, stiff necked, back breaking commissar to those who do not know him. Fortunately low morale and dereliction of duty are all but unheard of amongst the ranks of the Elite Pandoran regiment and the men of the 12th company, 3rd platoon, know him as an able and fair leader. Tactically astute, intelligent, and outspoken, Nellis Moran is a highly valued member of the companies command. 

Biography: Born on Pandora, Nellis was orphaned at the age of four when his parents both died in a factory accident he was shipped of the Schola Progenium. There he was instructed and schooled in Imperial Creed, Military Doctrine, and tactics. An exemplary student in all facets of his education Nellis earned high marks in combat tactics, weapons proficiency, regimintal discipline, and squad leadership. 

At the age of 19 he was given the rank of Cadet Commissar under Commissar-General Pherion Nemlek, who was assigned to the 127th Catachan, and for the next ten years he worked as the Commissar-Generals aid, advisor, and confidant. Nemlek found early on that Nellis had an exceptional mind, and put it to good use. Nellis quickly made the rank of Junior Commissar only 6 months into his assignment under Nemlek. With the Catachan 127th Nellis saw action on many planets and against foes ranging from the mysterious Eldar to the all devouring tyranid menace and during that time he grew as a man, a soldier, and and leader. 

Upon being promoted to Commissar-Captain, Nellis was given his choice of assigments, and longing to see his home and learn of his people, Nellis took a position with the 12th company of the Pandoran Crabs. He spent the entire 9 month journey through the warp to Pandora learning everything that he could about his native home and the consumate scholar believed that he had learned everything that he needed to know from data slates and pict reels. How wrong he was.

Upon arriving on Pandora, seeing his home for the first time in 25 years, he stood agape at the divided planet. Each asteriod its own community, and its inhabitants strong and rugged people. His orders indicated that he was to report to a Lady General Beatrix Jesk and it is safe to say that the encounter did not go well. Nellis' conceptions of how a regiment was to be run according to Terran standards and the arrogance that came with a decade of Commissarial experience had colored his view on his new command. The meeting had ended with raised voices and unkind words. He was immediately shuttled out to meet his company who were currently assigned to a slavage operation on a derilict space hulk that was in orbit around Pandora's furthest asteriod cluster. He watched from the window of his lander as it approached the makeshift landing pad that had been set up on an outer protrusion of the space hulk, he watched as the soldiers of the 12th, clad in their odd Pandoran pattern armor, scurried across the face of the hulk with ease. He watched them use their graples with same innate skill that he did his power sword. Climbing and scaling sheer precipses that hung out into the void of space, devoid of fear such was the confidence in their skills. 

Upon his departure from the Lord-Generals compound, he himself had been issued a suit of pandoran armor, complete with helm, respirator, and graple. Their weight felt combersome in comparision to the Catachan Flak armor that had been his staple for the last decade, and feared that it would be a difficult change to make. However upon donning the armor he found it more light weight than he had anticipated, and it moved in a fashion that was most natural. Lander coming to rest on the Space Hulk he stepped out into the void, maglock boots in the suit the only thing keeping him from floating off into space. 

The salavage operation took several months and Nellis spent most of that time silently watching his new command work. He was unsurprised to find that these men were exceptionally capable, but what did surprise him was the commradery that they all felt for each other. He quickly learned that due to the small size of the regimental command the soldiers of the Pandoran Crabs grew closer, and formed tighter bonds with each other than he had experienced among the Catachan and especially against the Cadain regiments. As with most new Commissarial assignments he did not immediately gain the trust and companionship of the 12th. Though he was native to Pandora his time spent in the Schola, and in the Schola on Terra no less, had changed him. He ways were Terran and it was obvious that he was viewed as the outsider, despite his genetics. This was until the last two weeks of the salvage. 

Nellis received word that a salvage party, had not been heard from for several hours, and that all attempts to raise them were unsuccessful. Wasting no time, Nellis put together a search team, and immediately set out to find the group, a troubling feeling knawing in his gut. Traversing down through the ruins of the Hulk, Nellis and his team began to hear lasfire, and shrieking cries that seemed to reach down into the very heart of him. A sound he was intimately familiar with. Rounding a bend in the corridor, Nellis' fears were confirmed as he watched foul Genstealers rushing down the on the beleagured salvage team. It was obvious that his men had been dodging the alien menace for some time, using the passage ways and tunnels of the hulk to avoid the ravenous beasts but several of their number were severly wounded and more were missing, Nellis presuming them dead. 

Directing his men to assist the wounded he drew his long, two handed broad sword, flipping the activation switch, feeling the power field erupt around his weapon, he charged into the fray, dealing death the xeno scum, chitinous armor and flesh no match for the devastating swing of his weapons. He was joined by several of the squad, each eyeing Nellis with new respect as he lead them further down the hallway, cutting and blasting their way through, determined to locate his missing men. They group came upon a large central chamber, the doors to which had obviously been cut open recently, and it was apparent that this room had held the slumbering Tyranid menace. From the shadows emerged a broodlord, tall, strong, and moving with lithe deadly grace. The head of one of the missing Pandoran Crabs clutched in its taloned fist, strips of flesh and blood marring its alien features. Nellis rushed the beast and in a titanic battle, that left him seriously wounded, he slew the beast. 

That day he earned the respect of the company and in the last two decades he has earned the respect of and developed a deep friendship with Lady General Jesk. Nellis was taken aback when she visisted the Space Hulk, several days after the incident, commended him on his bravery, skill, and command decisions. She found his dedication to his men something that she had not expected. Nellis could not help but notice veiled apology in her words, and seeing what it cost her pride, he apologized out loud in front of the regiment for his actions and words upon arriving on Pandora. He was humbled when she later awarded him the Honorifica Imperialis for his actions. It is the only medal that he still displays with pride, other commendations and awards from other regiments forgotten. The two can often be found in close confidence, sharing Terran cigars that Nellis has imported at great cost, and sipping the rich Whiskey that Pandorans favor. The two still have disagreements but years of friendship overcome any hard feelings that may arise out of the encounters. Each holds the mutual respect and trust of the other.

With the Crabs Nellis found an easy going, steadfast, dedicated, and tough group of men, that to him, embody the very virtues of Imperial service that he is tasked to uphold. Nellis holds an easy manner with the troops of the 12th, and over the last two decades they have come to value his leadership and experience. 

One year ago, Nellis was saddled with a Cadet-Commissar by the name of Augustus Selera. When he received word from command that he was going to be receiving a Cadet, Nellis fumed at the responsibility. He had never had any interest in teaching new Commissars. Instructing new regimental recruits was one thing, but teaching another to be a Commissar. In the beginning Nellis didn't even know where to begin. However over the course of the last year Nellis has come to find that he does have much to impart upon the new ranks of the Commissariat, and he has found that he has learned much from teaching. He has found Augustus to be a competant, skilled warrior, a natural leader, and highly intelligent. Being a native Pandoran Augustus fits right in with the mentality of the Crabs and has been accepted by the regiment.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

please remember to use a mixture of german and draconic names. if you guys need the link again i'll post it here as well. would like to see a little more info for the commissar though


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What more would you like to see?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Aryte Delum

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Position: Sergeant

Appearance: Tall and lean, Aryte has storm grey eyes and a gaunt but noble face. His black hair is slightly longer than regulation limits but this is ignored due to his natural talent with a weapon. He has already proven himself on the battlefield and bears the scars to prove it. While one of his eyes remains its natural storm grey the other has been replaced by a glowing red orb. His right hand has been replaced with a mechanical hand When out of combat he wears loose fitting dark grey overalls and a dark grey hood that covers his face.

Personality: Aryte is a highly stubborn man. He will not yield even a single step even in the face of certain death. However he is also compassionate and so will retreat to save the lives of the men he leads. Aryte is quiet and watchful and is the kind of man that can be relied on to keep his head even when in the fiercest engagements. He is fearless for he has long since learned that while some men believe death is to be feared that it is to be welcomed for death is inevitable. He possesses a fine tactical mind and this was recognized by his commanding officer resulting in his promotion to his current rank of sergeant.

Wargear: Standard Pandoran Armor, a Pandora Lasso, an air tank, an Ozz pattern lasgun, a melta pistol and a basic chainsaw. His grapnel has been upgraded to a power grapnel.

History: Born on Pandora, Aryte was pretty much average at everything except warfare, in which he excelled. Aryte was also extremely good at moving around the piece of rock he called home, learning to use the grapnel almost as an extension of his own arm. He didn't care about using the grapnel for it was just a fact of life that he could not survive on the ruins of his homre planet without it. When his parents realised that his true talent lay in warfare they knew that no benefit would be gained from keeping him on planet and so they offered him for recruitment. When the recruiting sergeant laid eyes on the thin youth he laughed scornfully but accepted him, believing that he wouldn’t last five minutes. To his shock Aryte not only survived the training but came through the tests with a flawless record. He joined the crabs at the age of 15 and quickly proved himself as an astute tactician and a brilliant soldier.

It was during a battle against the orks on a massive space hulk that Aryte lost his hand and eye. It had been his 3rd incursion into a space hulk but also the first time he took a wound. They had fought with textbook perfection and that had been their downfall. The leader of the orks was a cunning beast and had noticed how they fought and equipped his boys to deal with it and so the Crabs were driven back again and again, losing all most all the land they had gained to the orks. Then, the crabs forgot the rules and began to fight on instinct. They won the fight for the ork could not predict their strategy. During an assault on the ork main base Aryte came face to face with an ork nob. He lost his hand to a cut of the orks cleaver and his eye to a bullet from its slugga but even so he managed to kill it by stabbing it in the head again and again with his dagger. He had his missing limbs replaced with bionics and was part of the final assault to kill the warboss.

His sergeant gave him the HellRaiser lasgun to carry as he was deceptively strong and could be relied upon to hold a position for all eternity if necessary. During a battle against traitor cultists, 2 years since he lost his hand, 5 years since he received the HellRaiser and 13 years since he joined the crabs Aryte demonstrated his determination to never give in. They were fighting Chaos cultists on a backwater planet deep in the Sabbat Worlds during the crusade to purge them and their sergeant was killed in action by a stray round that glanced off an overhead beam and buried itself in his chest. As the sergeant lay dying Aryte dropped to his knees beside the dying man who told him to hold the position as reinforcements were on their way.

The rest of his squad yelled at him to run but Aryte merely stood and raised his HellRaiser with his bionic wrist plugged into it. He told them to go and they did although one paused and turned, seeing Aryte standing firm against the swarms of traitors. Aryte killed hundreds of them before his lasgun had to be reloaded. He tossed it aside and drew his pistol, still shooting until they crowded him and knocked him unconscious. They took his body to their temple and laid him out to be sacrificed to the Dark Gods. One of them raised the dagger over him and asked him if he had any regrets. He replied “Dying well is easy, it only takes a moment of courage. It’s living well that I couldn’t do. What’s death compared to that?” Aryte closed his eyes as if waiting for the end but his hand crept towards the pile of his gear that lay beside the altar. He found what he was looking for and activated it. He smiled.

The cultist paused at this and just at that moment a group of terminators of the Imperial Fists appeared and gunned down the traitors. They were followed in quick succession by drop pods crashing through the roof of the temple to deposit their deadly cargo of tactical marines who mopped up the survivors before proceeding deeper into the temple. A few minutes later the Imperial guard arrived to find all the cultists dead and Aryte standing waiting for them. A medic leapt from one of the transports and rushed to him, followed by the commissar. Aryte saluted the commissar before collapsing into unconsciousness.

When he awoke he was faced with the Lord General and the Commissar standing over him. As Aryte tried to stand to attention he felt a grinding pain in his chest and he collapsed back to the dirt. As he lay there he listened to the Lord General speaking with growing astonishment but he never showed any emotion until the General’s last pronouncement. The General made him sergeant and Aryte was completely lost for words. Not so much that he would speak, but that he couldn’t. 

The commissar paused before leaving and told Aryte that if he ever showed signs of Heresy he would be executed on the spot. At this all elation evaporated and Aryte promised not to let the man down. He has not failed yet…


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

they're both good profiles. and two things. i'm sorry for being nit picky, old habbits die hard i guess. and as far as what i'm seeing so far, it doesnt realy seem to fit where i was hoping to go. 

now mind you this does not mean i'm saying no to either character. simply means that i should possibly kick myself for a few reasons, one being i dont think i was clear on many things and relate that to typing all this up on a caffine bendge. 

So for future refrence please use this as a example of what i would like to see. this format should help me understand the character a bit better. now mind you, BOTH CHARACTERS ARE FINE! well for the most part anyway.

Commissar Midge, and Sargent Santaire, here's what i'd like to see. 

for your first paragraph in your biography i'd like to read about your life on pandora before you became a "crab". how did you deal with life on the shattered world? how did you deal with having to use your grapnel every day of your life? or the planatary govoner's mandatory sports? which ones did you play? can you describe them?. for a pandoran, your grapnel is a extension of your body, this is something i felt both profiles were missing. 

second paragraph should be your time joining the guard/military carrier. why were you chosen? why did you sign up? was it the pandoran mindset of damn the quota it's a honor to serve? or was it something more personal for you? discribe your time as a white cap, as a cadet? why when opted with all the other choices, all the other weapons at your disposal, did you venture to the ones you have now? what were your reasons for choosing them? did you perhaps secretly like the punt gun and so purposefully kept your lasgun dirty? or ironicaly fergot your uplifting primer just to get assigned to it (seeing as the pandorans have too few men to exicute people for those things)

Third paragraph i'd like to see your experance on space hulks and death worlds or odd worlds. this is what pandorans are known for, they arent known for making some heroic charge of men where they may outnumber thier foe in bodies. they're known for their ability with death worlds, space hulks, and awkard terrain and situations. have you been to any water worlds? did you travel to explore ruins to recover some artifact that no one else could? did you sift through a imperial ship to bring a repair crew to it's gravity generator when it had been damaged during a fight? 

your last paragraph can be whatever you like. it could be an entire paragraph listoing your character's favorite pastries, but this format should be easy for people to flesh out a character with. now i know it may seem like a lot for some of you, 3 to 4 paragraphs, may be a bit much. i know, but i'm only asking for one paragraph per section to help me as the DM get a better feel for your character. 

these are the questions lingering in my head right now midge and Santaire, i want to understand your characters better. but as for the excess of bionics Santaire, lets leave that to the lord general. i'll allow you one dedicated set of bionics excluding the eye. and that's just for balance reasons, not for the whole uniuqe factor. i'm happy to see some people wanting to use the bionics, as it seems to apedomise the imperial mindset, but lets not go overboard with it. and i like that your character was holding a space marine beacon, though i'm left wondering why.



those who still want to use the commissar for their character or the Sargent for their character, do not feel discouraged just because these two made a profile. i want to see yours as well. this is not meant as a insult for these two people, but as a friendly competition.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It wasn't a space marine one, it was just a homer that happened to be noticed by an orbiting ship


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ah. righto


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have changed the background, that better


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like a cadet commissar in this one if it is cool with midge and omen?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I am still working on fleshing out my Commissar, so there is plenty of room in there to have trainees working for him. As long as Omen is cool with it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm fine with it. you two just need to work together on your bio is all.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Name: Ignatz Levethix
Age: 33
Sex: Male.
Position: Special Weapons Trooper.

After the fall of Pandoran, many men were needed to rebuild and rethink the way of life on the planet. one such man answered one of the many calls. Ignatz Levethix or Iggy to his friends, was eagerly head hunted for his abilities to get things to "work". By no means anywhere close to the standards of the Mechanicum, Iggy still found his skills much needed as there wasnt enough Tech Preists to go around. a natural at using his grapnel, Iggy would while away the hours suspended up high above the rest of his workers, fixing or maintaining something precious, that noone else would dare venture near due to its height. However what prided Iggy most was his experiences of watching the local army help the beliegered citizens and it was always his want to join up and see the galaxy with the Imperial Guard, however every time he requested leave to go and join up, his superiors wouldnt allow it, saying his time on Pandoran was serving the emporer better. becoming disenchanted with his work, Iggy found himself seeking out detachments of soldiers so he could talk to them and ask them about their lives in the services, but this did little to cure his wander lust, making his mind up Iggy abandoned his job, not turning up for work one day, and ran straight to the recruitment offices, being honest with the RSM, they snapped him up without hesitation, and gave him a special assignment to the 89th Company.

as a green rookie the soldiery in the elite 89th company were at first very unwelcoming to the fresh faced Ignatz. and the staff sergeant being a cruel man, designated him as a Plasma gunner, (fully expecting him to die using the weapon without the proper training). the first two campaigns that Iggy fought in were exploratory moves onto death worlds, and he showed his true colours as a soldier of the Imperium, always returning for his wounded fellow soldiers, and helping where-ever he could to be a useful tool of the Imperium. it wasnt until he began doing favours however, tweaking gunsights, patching armour, and reparing equipment that his squadies welcomed him with open arms. it was during the boarding of the space hulk "Quandry" that the 89th company were obliterated almost to a man, what was to be a routine boarding action quickly turned into corridor by corridor fighting, trying to escape the grizzly alien menace that had lay dormant on board, out of the 500 men that boarded the hulk, only 17 survived. these survivors were ordered to form up a Veterens team and were summararilly assigned to the 12th Company.

The veterans team called "the hulkers" of which Ignatz was a founding member of, quickly found their expertise on boarding space hulks almost abused by the chain of command, whenever there was a hulk to board Iggy and his team would be the first to scout it out, then the rest of 12th company could go in and mop up. Iggy learned many things from his time in The Hulkers, including how to track movement of others using the vibrations of the plasteel floors, how the change in air pressures from vents could reveal a lurking enemies pressence, and most importantly, how to seal a pressure door under pressure.

Time has past, and lessons have been learnt, the majority of his original Hulkers are dead, and the new intake of veterens are grilled without mercy upon joining the team. Iggy has also retired his Plasmagun, learning from experience that within the confines of a Hulks corridors, a Flamer is generally epically more useful. Iggy took up smoking Lho Sticks after the last campaign which saw his carrying the top half of his best friend for 2 hours after he was spliced in half by a faulty bulkhead door.

the once cheerful Ignatz is now a dour character, speaking only when spoken to, and even then mono syllabic, he is impeccably obedient when obeying orders, and will carry them out to the letter. although this will not stop him questioning the order of an officer he doesnt respect. the things most would notice about him on first meeting, if not the long think and greasy mop of hair or the charred and calloused skin on his hands, it would be the ritualistic scarring on his arms, each cut representing a fallen colleague in arms, that has been lost in battle alongside Iggy. "they will be remembered, until I am the last one left, They will be remembered" he can often be heard muttering behind his rebreather.

Equipment:
Oz pattern flamer.
several cans of promethium
Pandoran Lasso
Air tank
starter for flamer,
las welder (non combat usable)
catachan (style) knife,
Lasgun (standard pattern, with bayonet mounting options)
several rounds for lasgun,

Appearence:
Ignatz wasnt a big man when he joined up, being of average height and build, but despite his skin being pock marked and bump scarred from an illness he had when he was a young boy he still had a handsome untroubled face.

now however, he is a muscular, scarred daemon of a man, still only being 5'9'' tall, he is never over looked due to the almost obscene muscular frame that he has now, earning him the nickname "the little catachan" by the new recruits, (although never to his face).

his hands are blackened and his fingers are yellowed from the lho sticks he favours now, and his head is covered in greasy long blonde hair, much to the chagrin of his superiors, he is also missing many teeth, being quick to anger when other squads and units question him or his Hulkers appearence or abilities and steadfastly jumping to stick a right hook on the offending person.

aside from the above, his uniform is quite different to the standard Pandoran Armour, covered as it is, by different pouches, and belt bags of all sorts of description (this is common place in the hulkers) his boots however... are always sparkling.

hope the changes made are okay... tell me if not.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just to clarafie one thing for everyone here. the pandoran armor is completly sealed and allows for travel in the vacume of space. ok anything allows for the travel in the vacume of space but the armor allows one to survive, how's that? instead of a standard helmet like most other guardsmen, they wear a full helm. again images are pending, i'm working on that. 

they're kinda like kriegers, they dont realy remove their helmets once on a job. down time on their ship and at base camp sure, but not on a job. 

also your profile looks good frined.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Name:Tech Priest Agathor
Age: 32
Sex: Male

Position: Tech Priest 
Appearance:Average human height, Right Arm and left leg replaced with servo's and mouth removed and Replaced with vox Grill; also has right eye replaced with robotic eye, third servo arm mounted on shoulder fitted with a drill, all controlled with a mind impulse unit. 

Wargear: be reasonable. everyone comes with standard Pandoran Armor
TechPriest: Power cutlass(Quick-draw, built into right arm)

Personality:Infused with the cold calculating mind of the Machine god Agathor contemplates every variable to every action, never leaving any out for if he did that would be an error and Agathor is above error. Before being implanted with the Wisdom of the machine god, he was A happy and energetic man who would enjoy ever sensation from the grass on his feet to the air on his face.

Biography: Agathor was born on pandora, He came from a rather wealthy part of the belt and Grew up tinkering with whatever present his parents could buy him, once when he was 5 he disassembled an Ozz pattern lasgun, put it back together and made it shoot 3.2x faster. When he was 18 he joined the Pandoran crabs and proved adept at navigating space hulks as he needed no laz cutter to get through them, he would simply hack the door and it would open. A curious fact about Agathor when he was still a man was that his gun would always shoot the best, once his fellow soldiers switched his Lasgun for an old and broken one and to there surprise the next day it shot better than the one they had taken. 

When he was 20 he was selected to be taken to Mars to train under the great Adeptus mechanicus, though it was a great honour Agathor was sad as there was no breeze on mars and no fresh grass for Agathor to step upon, it may have been these sad absences that gave Agathor a self-destructive desire to be one with the machine god and In just 11 years he has already amassed a collection of machine parts including a robotic eye that can tell emotions, just because in the cold faced temples of mars, Agathor lost that ability. He has only recently returned to Pandora and if Agathor could still feel it he would be overjoyed to be home , but sadly all that is left of joy in Agathors body is the cold and calculating enjoyment of discovering old technology for the Omissiah.

Ever since his training on mars Agathor has stopped modifying weapons, beleiving them to be sacred and him making them better was angering the machine spirit and thats why they would suddenly get worse. Before returning to pandora Agathor pledged himself to a number of roles including, a lexmechanic, a Logis, a Genetor and even a Magos Explorator, the youngest ever to be elevated to this status. On his 7th year of his self-destructive study of the Adeptus mechanicus Agathor asked to be given the rite of pure thought but the more sentimental tech priests refused his request telling him he was to young, infuriated by this Agathor ordered his two servitors to preform it on him, with or without permission. As expected Agathor survived but was forever changed, the rite was a success but not completely as there is still a glitch of "feeling" in Agathors system.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Omen, any problems with my character? and how will this be run? i mean will a scene be posted and then we write how we react to it? or will it be ran like Dark Heresy or another roleplaying game?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

cool cat, not to gripe but the techpriest character isn't up to par, and it's not just because the profile isn't done yet.


as for what's wrong, simple answer "yes"


as for you mister levethix (draconic word for wizard), only thing wrong off the top just looking at it is your name isn't a mixture of german and draconic. 

also the suits that the pandorans wear are esentialy space suits designed for death worlds, aquatic enviroments and other hazerdous areas. in simple terms dont think our nasa suits but something similar from deadspace or the other things like it. it's compleatly sealed and no real need for goggles. however a helmet used by a person using a flamer compared to someone using a lasgun or even a lascutter would be remarkably diffrent. for instance the person using the Mining Laser would have a significantly diffrent helm than a normal trooper to help block out the well... dangerous amount of light produced by said mining laser. i would recomend snagging a Las Weapon though as well possibly as a backup, remember, in space, there is no air for your fire. vacume enviorments is one thing the pandorans always prepare for. they could be on a simple agri world and they're still decked out for a complete void of atmosphere.

http://draconic.twilightrealm.com/


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Augustus Selara

Age: 20

Sex: Male

Position: Cadet-Comissar 

Wargear: Pandoran Armor, Pandora Lasso, Airtank, Powerfist.

Apperance: Standing at an average 5 ft 10' and weighing 160 pounds, Augustus is in the best shape of his life. His boyishly good looks have been known to excite the women of the regiments he serves with, as his face has no scars, and his skin is still fair as he is relatively young compared to others. He wears the cadet-commissar uniform, with only the pandoran regimental symbol on the cap. He has dark, cloudy eyes, as well as short brown hair. 

Personality: A very well educated young man, Augustus takes his position as a cadet-comissar very seriously, and as such follows the rules and regulations of the Imperial Guard to the letter. Many at the schola said he had a rod up his backside, yet it was he who graduated with pride, not them. Somewhat easy to get along with, unless of course one disregards the rules and regulations, then Augustus will be the first to report it to his superior.

Biography: A native to pandora, Augustus was born to a poor family, his mother staying at home to take care of him and his 5 brothers, while his father worked long hours at the manufactorium, breaking his back to feed their family. As he got older, he couldn't shake the feeling of wanting something more from life, rather than just living out his miserable existance. As he grew, his parents realized that they could no longer support him, so as the youngest, they had him shipped away to the schola progenium. 

The schola was like heaven to Augustus, he loved the sheer amount of knowledge being given to him, as well as the close combat training. He noticed early on that the others at the schola did not like him, as they saw him as a do-good teachers pet. Augustus did not care, he strived to be better than the rest of his class mates, and succeeded in doing just that. Excelling in all courses of study, especially close combat, he was given the rank of cadet commissar and assigned to the 12th pandorans under Commissar Captain Nellis Moran.

Serving under Nellis for the next year, Augustus grew to respect the man he served under, seeing him as fair and just. Augustus has learned a great deal under Moran's tutelage, and follows Moran's example of rigid discipline. 
He has found that while at first, it seemed that Nellis did not want to teach,but after the past year Augustus has found that Nellis has taken him under his wing, and Augustus finds him an extremely competent teacher and has learned many valuable things about the responsibilities of a commissar, as well as being an example to the men.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

Name: Beatrix Jesk

Age: 89

Sex: Female

Position: Lady General

Wargear: Pandoran Armour, Pandoran Lasso, Air Tank,
Ozz Laslock pattern revolver, Basket hilted power sword
A matched pair, her weaponry was a gift from her father on her ascent to General, it was left in it's case for a number of years until the battle of Sekun Dal, there she pried off the gold filigree and inlaid silver and replaced them with ceramite that was later inscribed with the names of the men who had fought alongside her. The writing is so small as to be unreadable, merely tine, faint lines carved into the ceramite. Despite their original, decorative purpose, they are still some of the most finely crafted weapons she has come across, and have served her well.

Appearance: Beatrix Jesk was never a beautiful woman. But her appearance was always considered striking and even attractive in it’s own way. She had a proud, noble face with a strong nose, defined cheek bones and wide, piercing eyes. That changed suddenly, she now possesses very little of her original features, a metallic seal covers where her nose once was, while her right eye is a finely crafted monocular, cybernetic eye. Her right eye is a milky white with a long slash leading from it’s corner to a compact block on the side of her head that has replaced her left ear. She still maintains her hair however, and it is her one vanity, long and thick, it is an almost pure black, she usually keeps it tied behind her in a long pony tail. The rest of her body is similarly rebuilt, her right arm and lung are both cybernetic, while her left leg appears normal in her suit, but whirs softly as she walks. She has received a number of juvenat treatments, which in addition to her cybernetics, serve only to keep her body, which she exercises ruthlessly every day, operating at peak efficiency.

Personality: Beatrix Jesk is well known, and often affectionately referred to, as a bastard among her men. While also true in the technical details, she is also a hard commander who will brook little nonsense. In this she tends to get on well with Commissars. However, she is relatively good natured and has a strong sense of right and wrong and will not stand for unjustness or unfairness in her company, having been at loggerheads with commissars in the past. She is not a particularly proud woman, although her achievements are famed among her people, she dislikes to be reminded of them. She has her own secrets, and expects others to respect her privacy, but knows that some have to know, as such only a very few of the regiment know all of her past, and fewer still can talk about it without provoking a cold silence.

Biography: A native of Pandora, Beatrix was born into the life of a servant. Her mother a maid in one of the ruling families, her father the heir to the family estates. As a mere commoner she was quickly hushed up, living and playing among the kitchens and lower serving levels her mother had now been relegated to. It was an easy life, but a happy one. She took to exploring further and further from her home as she grew older, taking part in the grapple races of the high spires, a challenge requiring both agility and speed. The experience of soaring through the air with but one cable and no safety net was both exhilirating and addictive, giving her skills envied by many of the less adventurous. It was there she met Karl Shochraos, they were young, both 18, and they fell in love. She followed him into the Crabs, despite her mother's desperate, tearful warnings and soon found herself engaged in the art of war.

Her first true experience of death came within the hellish depths of the Space Hulk, ‘Hell’s Fury’. Her platoon was wiped out down to a squad, but her and lover survived that and many more conflicts. They were the regiments one true love story. Until Zahhar Prime. Engaged against the forces of chaos, Karl, now a Lieutenant and commander of a platoon led the newly promoted Sergeant Beatrix Jesk into a supposedly safe area. It wasn’t. High command had voxed through instructions to make it defensible but barely had they arrived than they were set upon by near a thousand cultist troops. Barricades were hastily thrown up, heavy weapon’s teams deployed and a defensive position created that would see Karl Shochraos being rewarded no less than three medals. Posthumously. Down to the last ten men of his command the Pandoran crabs prepared for death. But Valkyries bearing reinforcements arrived, laying waste to the Chaos horde. But even as the heretics fled, a lucky shot struck Lieutenant Shochraos in the forehead and his skull shattered, one long shard flying across Beatrix’s face and blinding her left eye.

She refused augmetics, and never spoke of Karl again, like all the survivors she received a medal of bravery but it was not what she was given that marked her apart. From that moment on she became driven to bring an end to all the enemies of man, rising to Lieutenant in but a few months and then Captain in another two years, five years later, at the conclusion of the battle of Thermonica, she received a leg wound that left her in the infirmary for a month, when she emerged she was in full dress uniform, and although there was a certain stiffness to her gait, walked with nary a limp. She was promoted to Colonel at thirty, the death of her commanding officer necessitating her take over in the close fought battle of Death’s Peak, the out come of which earned her another collection of medals and command of her previous senior’s men.

Fifteen years later she ascended to the rank of Lord General, although she had fought briefly in this time, for much of it her and her men were on leave. Approximately seven years before her ascension to Lord rank she was promoted to General after the successful clearing and subsequent demolition of the Space Hulk ‘Harbinger of Pain’, for which she also received the Honorifica Imperialis. Another six years of reserves followed and the restless Beatrix was finally unleashed into the stars once more, this time carving her way into the flank of a great Chaos war host emerging from the Maelstrom. Taking the world of Sekun Dal, her regiment held it for four months till a relief force arrived. A mighty battle raged in the skies above her, while on the ground hordes of mutants, led by maniacal Chaos marines, hurled themselves against the battlements of her last stronghold.

Although a Lord General died in the stars above, a new one was born in the Citadel of ‘Traitor’s Loss’. The Pandoran crabs emerging carrying their general on a crude stretcher, to be hurriedly returned to the new flagship for medical attention. The right side of her body was reconstructed, her lung and her arm replaced with finely crafted augmetics, while her eye and ear were also similarly replaced. Her left eye, however, was left. Her adjutant, a young man by the name of Albert Othokent, remained by her side for the duration of her unconsciousness and actually had to be restrained when the medics attempted to replace her left eye. In respect to what they felt must be her wishes, and reasoning they could always replace it at her wishes, they left the eye as it was.

Beatrix rose a new woman, almost literally in her case. She received the Medallion Crimson, yet another medal to be cast into a small box, clinking gently into place atop a collection of ribbons and metal. From there she has since gone from strength to strength, to the disgust of many Lord General’s she prefers to lead her men in person, and occasionally will attempt to move among them as an ordinary trooper, replacing her marked suit with that of an ordinary suit. Much to her good natured chagrin most of her troopers have caught onto this ruse, but most will still play along, leaving the younger recruits in complete ignorance to the true identity of their new companion. She herself can't remember when she started, but she has also picked up the habit of smoking at some point in her long life of warfare. She favours cigars in casual circumstances, but is famously lacking them in combat situations, often helping herself to the lho sticks of troopers.

Over the last two decades of her command she has established a particular friendship with Commissar Captain Nellis Moran. Their relationship however, did not get off to a good start. When Nellis elected to join the Pandoran Crabs his application was sent to her first. She was impressed by the history in his file but reluctant considering his lack of experience with her men, and the environment they had grown up in. However, out of respect for his deeds, and the fact that it came with a recommendation from her superiors, she accepted his request.

On meeting him for the first time she was unimpressed, the man was astonished at the true condition of Pandora, not unusual, but still something that grated. And he was arrogant, having served with some of the most renowned regiments in the glaxy and having trained in the Commissariate with it's Terran traditions he was over confident of his abilities and unfamiliar with the culture of his homeworld. The man clearly had a lot to learn if he believed genetics would be enough among the Pandorans.

But as the months went by she was impressed by the dedication Nellis displayed to his men. Although his monthly reports suggested that they themselves did not appreciate him fully she came to believe that he could develop into a fine officer on her staff. It was not long until he truly earned his place among the Crabs though. With barely two weeks left of the salvage operation Nellis disappeared into the depths of the hulk, leaving only a brief message stating a rescue mission. Although reinforcements were sent down after him they arrived too late. Nellis had already recovered many of the lost men, and, so she heard, had killed a broodlord.

It was not long after that she arrived at the base, officially to oversee the last of the salvage operation. She sought him out personally, and in the full view of the base's command staff, personally congratulated him on his command of the situation, his bravery, and his skill. She is not a woman for apologies but that day was the closest she has ever come. She later awarded him the Honorifica Imperialis for his actions beneath the rock that day. Not only leading his men on to save the handful lost in the catacombs, but taking the forefront and challenging a broodlord, one of the deadliest enemies known to man. Since then they have developed a deep friendship, they still have their disagreements, but they rarely last long and the two can be found reminiscing with their favourite brand of Terran cigars and a glass of the rich Pandoran Whiskey 'commandeered' from her father's estates.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Added some stuff to my bio Omen. Jackinator and I are working out who our two characters interact, since they have known each other for a looooong time, and I will be adding that in as we flesh it out.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Also, if anyone wishes to instead be my (ex)adjutant, the position is available, with the permission of DasOmen. If anyone wishes to take up the offer I will switch the name for your characters


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the porfiles i'm seeing now are amazing. jack you have shown me a flavor i have been yearning for with the crabs, you as well midge. yoru two profiles astonish me to no end. and i'm proud to have them in the RP. i await the profiles of other people but so far it's ****. sanatire, you should be good, though i dont have the time to look over it in detail at the moment.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you, I just did my best, I actually really like this character and the relationship she has with Nellis. I'm just waiting on the defence list and then I'll add her second weapon, otherwise I think this is a really great RP, it's well thought out, you've put a lot of work into it and I just love the sense of character created both with the RP and the characters that have already been put up .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jackinator said:


> Thank you, I just did my best, I actually really like this character and the relationship she has with Nellis. I'm just waiting on the defence list and then I'll add her second weapon, otherwise I think this is a really great RP, it's well thought out, you've put a lot of work into it and I just love the sense of character created both with the RP and the characters that have already been put up .


Hear Hear!!!! I think this is the most thought I have put into an RP character in a while, and I am really pleased with Nellis and how the characters are already interconnected. This should be fun.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed I think this one is going to be a blast! Omen as far as secondaries go, does the cadet commissar get a las pistol?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I changed my guy a bit I hope he is better now.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yes a cadet gets a las pistol. 

and defence items are up.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

What do I do to make my guy acceptable now?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

perhaps a deeper understanding of the techpriests and the religion they have. also following my leingth requirement of 3 paragraphs minimum. it's a good start, but there is so much more that could be done. also fixing areas that have a smiley face by mistake would be nice. i recomend checking the Lex or the wiki. both have good info but take the wiki with a grain of salt, as anyone can edit it.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

if its okay with Jackinator, i would quite like my veterens unit "the hulkers" to be a necessary annoyance to the Lord General, especially my character and the other survivor, (if anyone wants to fill that place with a character that would be cool) i just imagine my guy being a bit of a thorn in the side of those in charge, but one that is tolerated because of the job he does and his success rate. the sort of person that although his superiors disagree with his attitude and appearance, have an unspoken understanding between them.

Also, would it be okay with the Midge, if it was my unit that volunteered for the rescue mission under the rock? it would give my character a great excuse to respect you seeing you kill a brood lord. once again tis fine if not.

Omen ive been thinking about what you said about my character, and the face mask idea is groovy, and yeah ill kit him out with a lasgun and some rounds if thats cool, and i suppose it would be cheeky to request some kind of special pistol? tis fine if not.


And one last thing, how does the name Ignatz Levethix strike you? or Iggy to his friends? (i quite like the inclusion of wizard in draconic)


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

also i have to agree with Jack and Midge, this background setting and the themes etc, are amazing, i DM several Rp's myself and always enjoy listening to others who can DM well. and you my friend, certainly can.

i also changed my profile a little bit on page 2. hope the improvements made are okay,


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

as for special pistol, no not realy. nothing stopping you from looting a dead corpse though. you'll have yoru chances for wargear upgrades so to speak.

now i'd say that i'm stupendous at DMing, that i'm great and my threads realy work, but that's just a flat out lie... i mean my other RPs.... errr lets see the last guard RP i did, died because although it generated stupendous intrest when it was going and before... those involved had a ADD moment and fergot to post dispite me bugging them. my tau RP... i still dont have my slots filled. this i'm just getting lucky on i think.

thoughts? questions? concerns? ideas? premonitions? about the upcoming RP of course. and yes, i'm having you guys do it all! once you start not only do you have to make it to the space hulk in space, (ironic i know, why cant they ever be on a paradice world's sandy beach allowing the commissar to sip at fine wine and then shoot the waiter for it not being fine enough?) to finding your own way in, to yes, to yes yes, to OH GOD YES... 

though keep in mind, i've got a map of the space hulk, and this is kinda like a MMO... you dont always know the areas you shouldn't go to... but you know they are out there... waiting, lurking, dreaming of the day you will stupidly stumble on them and then be screaming at the top of your lungs OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT! WHY THE FUCK DID I COME HERE? WHAT THE HELL WAS I THINKING? SOMEONE SHOOT ME PLEASE! and then you're dumb enough to do it again and go AOW AOW AOW AOW...

now i'm not punishing you guys, its' just i got a map, i know the nasties behind the corners.... you dont.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Necrogorewizard said:


> Also, would it be okay with the Midge, if it was my unit that volunteered for the rescue mission under the rock? it would give my character a great excuse to respect you seeing you kill a brood lord. once again tis fine if not.


I am totally cool with that. In all actuality I was actually going to suggest that I just got wrapped up this afternoon working things out with Jackinator's character. So go for it!:good:



Necrogorewizard said:


> And one last thing, how does the name Ignatz Levethix strike you? or Iggy to his friends? (i quite like the inclusion of wizard in draconic)


I like the sound of that. I like Iggy a lot more that Seig.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Necrogorewizard said:


> if its okay with Jackinator, i would quite like my veterens unit "the hulkers" to be a necessary annoyance to the Lord General, especially my character and the other survivor, (if anyone wants to fill that place with a character that would be cool) i just imagine my guy being a bit of a thorn in the side of those in charge, but one that is tolerated because of the job he does and his success rate. the sort of person that although his superiors disagree with his attitude and appearance, have an unspoken understanding between them.


Yeah, sounds like a great idea to me :biggrin. Building up relationships between the characters before we start is always a great thing to do .



DasOmen said:


> to yes, to yes yes, to OH GOD YES...


Also, is it just me? Or did Omen just orgasm


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I be the ex-adjutant Jackinator


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actualy i was quoting walter from jeff dunham


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

really looking forward to this now, even started to think of additional fluff for Iggy. and it sounds like im going to be working with some real hardcore roleplayers which will be a nice change


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Will but up a character in a day or two have various concepts im trying to but together into one outline.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now you guys know the rules i run by before 2pm. i'll wait to enjoy your profile man, take your time. once i get 4 people approved i'll start this shindig.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Is my cadet approved?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have edited my character to make him the ex-adjutant.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

angel once ya finish your profile i'll let ya know. if i approve it now you could edit it later and say you have the star child infesting your body as a daemon host.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

hahaha yeah i will finish it right now i was going to wait for the other cadet slot to be filled but nvm.

Edit: Just finished it


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Aryte can't be Beatrix's adjutant from her back ground, she has actually been Lady General for longer than Aryte has been alive, she ascended to that rank at 45, and is now 89, a 44 year age difference, he'd have to be at least 59 to pull it off. Hmmm come to think of it maybe having someone as my ex-adjutant isn't such a good idea. Might be best to leave it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

She may have had multiple adjutants and I could always make him older


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok changed it again, is he OK now?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

san it's his call on the adji, as far as our techpriest goes. i'm sorry but i dont feel it captures that piticular baskin robins approved falvor that we all refer to as "techpriest". now that could be because my knoledge on them is insificiant and therefore it's my logic that is flawed, but all in all the profile doesnt hit that right note with me.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I really don't know what you want. and Baskin robbins is an Ice cream shop, I don't get what you mean by a baskin robbins feel.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

first, baskin robbins is a refrence to something. the flavor of the techpriest bit means the character doesnt feel right, it doesnt taist right, it rubbs me the wrong way so to speak. 

as for what i want, take a look at any of the other profiles. midge's or jack's. those are two prime perfect examples of what i would love to see. the ammount of detail, depth, and flavor each of those profiles produce is definately what i am looking for. i dont expect things to be as good as those however, and i admit i have very high standards. standards that some people just to be bluntly honest, a lot of people out there just cant meet. now i'm confident you can meet my standards. obvously if you read any of my posts spelling isn't in my "standards" list. as long as you aint using leet speak i'm fine with ya.

in terms of visual wordy delicousness jack and midge's profiles are like a nice big helping of ben and jerries Americone dream and late night snack all blended and mixed into one. they are absolutely taisty to read. they're so good, i actualy read them over several times while i'm waiting for other things, just to read them over. for that reason alone. i'd say it's like sex but better because i dont have to live up to her "pre defined" expitations. but that would just be a tad on the wrong side of me and a little bit of a lie, and possibly leave some of the people on these forums with a odd image of me... like some fat slob who sits at his computer masturbating to text.... i've been in QA long enough to know there are people like that out there and it's creepy.

but enough of my rant. what i'm looking for is real flavor in a profile. something to make me as the DM go oh my god that's taisty. i want to be impressed, i want to salavate as i'm reading someone's profile and go "hot damn they care a lot about this person", or "holy tolido that's a spicy profile". in the words of Bob Farrel, i want a pickle.





i'm so "strict" on my standards because i've had countless PM's and IMs on varous sites and services who ask me to raise my standards. so i raise them. and my "fans" thank me for it. they give me a pickle in that they give me a good profile. and i give them a pickle by giving them a RP experance they wont soon forget, that's my pickle. what's your pickle? good profiles! what's mine? good experance for my players! it's a fair trade if ya ask me. i get a good profile, i get some nice jucey info to use in the story, i get some taisty things to push on and some suculent bits to cling to, and you guys get a freshly prepared gormet experance to the best of my ability. with the occasional spelling error in RP of course. 

i like any other DM or GM or ST want to be impressed. i know you can do it. i've seen you impress other guys and gals before. i know you have it in you, so i know you can impress me too. i'm just wonderign if i'm not quite there yet, if i dont perhaps deserve to be impressed yet. if not, i've gotta work towards that. gotta earn that right to be impressed. but i've got to say, i love sanatire's pickles, i love angel's pickles. i love jack's pickles, and i love midge's pickles... i get to yours and by no means am i pickled out, i could eat pickles all day! but what i get isn't a suckulent jucey delight that's crunchy and all things good pickle. i get a small little thing and i go "well there's got to be more to it than that... i'm done already?" and i'm left wanting more.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Omen are you happy with Iggy? if not ill try and flesh him out a bit more, but will probably not get a proper chance to actually sit and write something until the weekend now, as im working solidly.
ive been thinking alot on the wording of his profile and if thats the actual trouble and youd like me to flesh it out, then just say the word my friend.

what about you guys? midge and jackinator? what do you think of my character? obviously both of yours rock, but im keen for feed back, let me know please


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yours is fine dude, it's good to go.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

So wait does that make 4 accepted profiles now? :scratchhead:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yup, that should. actualy think we've been at 4 or 5 here... and i've just spaced it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Necrogorewizard said:


> Omen are you happy with Iggy? if not ill try and flesh him out a bit more, but will probably not get a proper chance to actually sit and write something until the weekend now, as im working solidly.
> ive been thinking alot on the wording of his profile and if thats the actual trouble and youd like me to flesh it out, then just say the word my friend.
> 
> what about you guys? midge and jackinator? what do you think of my character? obviously both of yours rock, but im keen for feed back, let me know please


I like your character man. He has a depth to him that you sometimes feel in those old war movies. The gritty veteran who looks and the new scared guy in the trench with utter boredom. The FNG cowering in the corner while your guy stands up right and tall, smoking, and watching the rounds zing by him like he is taking a trip to the grocery. 



DasOmen said:


> in terms of visual wordy delicousness jack and midge's profiles are like a nice big helping of ben and jerries Americone dream and late night snack all blended and mixed into one. they are absolutely taisty to read. they're so good, i actualy read them over several times while i'm waiting for other things, just to read them over. for that reason alone. i'd say it's like sex but better because i dont have to live up to her "pre defined" expitations. but that would just be a tad on the wrong side of me and a little bit of a lie, and possibly leave some of the people on these forums with a odd image of me... like some fat slob who sits at his computer masturbating to text.... i've been in QA long enough to know there are people like that out there and it's creepy.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... I don't know whether to be creeped out or not.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

dono on that one midge. but i'm gonna be popping the meterials i need to craft this RP down into the forge. see if i cant hammer this thing out and do it some justice. 

stay tuned


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I look forward to seeing the action thread pop up.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I look forward to seeing the action thread pop up.


shit man look forward to? I'm refreshing like twice an hour ::wacko:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

hahahahahaha!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA i shall taunt you for all eternity
*insert smile as cold as a space wolf's grin here*

oh i mean errr


i'm sorry it isn't up yet. our earth cast are currently working to resolve the issue.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

that is just mean omen hahahaha :russianroulette:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

BOOM SHAKALACKA 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1071269#post1071269


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I find it highly amusing that you ripped off the opening to Spacemarine.
Good luck man.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

bah it was more of a homage to mister clark in DS2. in space marine the good captain says "try to keep up" before jumping out. my insperations came from other sources friend XP. if i wanted to rip off space marine, ohhh i could have done so to a degree it's silly. 


i took the insperation for the intro from a combonation of sources. fire warrior, dawn of war 1 and 2 (expansions included), along with rites of battle, the epic40k computer games, and a good bit from space marine. but with those standing as our only visual cue for how that stuff is done, i was kinda forced to do so if i want to keep it feeling authentic.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Bah.
Also, you should be shot for the image above -.-, I'll go get Angel to do it since he's the Commissar.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

hahahahah

* loads bolt pistol *


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahem..... Omen.... I thought I told you that, under pain of death, those photos of my quarters where never to see the light of day....:biggrin:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

See? He's a gun nut, and also knows when you're talking about him.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

begins sending a request to terra for commissariat training...


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

hmm, just edited my profile etc, to see if i can get it to work, damn i hate being computer illiterate


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if you guys think that image is bad, you should see the video i sent to the inquisitor labeled aerobics lessons


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

you are just begging for an execution arent you Omen hahahaha


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am hoping to get another post up tomorrow Omen, just waiting for a response from Jackinator.

Second question is how many normal troopers do we have with us? Is it just the 5-6 PC's boarding the Hulk or are there 'red shirts' if you catch my Star Trek analogy.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you have like 2 red shirts with you.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok, Are they named?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

they're names arent important enough to mention. call em bob and tod if you're so inclined. serously, i didn't name them XP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> they're names arent important enough to mention. call em bob and tod if you're so inclined. serously, i didn't name them XP


ok.... I am over thinking again aren't I....


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is my attempt on a Pandoran crap. Not sure what a draconic name is.
So might need a little help on the name department.

*Name:* Bandothrian Gikianth, often just called Bando.
*Age:* 23
*Sex:* Male
*Position:* Ozz Pattern Sentinel driver.

*Wargear:* 
Pandoran Armor, with air tank. 
Pandora Lasso.
LasLock Revolver. (Sis)
Ozz Pattern Sentinel (Anna): Ozz pattern Sentinel is equiped with Two Punt Guns, and a Mining Laser. (Maybe a little more info on the mining laser would be nice, does it just cut up stuff and how close do I need to be on the stuff I cut)

*Appearance:* Bando is 5'5" short, some inches below the average height of Pandoran Crabs. Athletic of build, Bando makes for a rather small soldier.
Blue eyed and blue coloured hair, Bando doesn't quite fit within regulation standards for the Crabs. But he has kepts his looks from his years of competition, where he was called Haiyear (Loud) Ulhar(blue) Bando.

*Personality:* Bando is a loud optimistic person. He shouts, he belch, he laughs and he swears. War have not taken that from him yet. Some can not take his joviality and optimism some love it, but when he and his sentinel is around most Crabs get a smile on there lips, because then things are bound to happen and enemies die loudly. And to some he is the famous Bando from the sports arena.

*Biography:* Bando spent his youth with not much of a dream, he was just another workers boy, and he didn't have much else to look forward to, other than be another worker. At age 13 he got his first job at the factory where his father worked. At first he just did menial work and ran errands across the factory, but he soon started working with some of the smaller machines, that was used to clean out some large pipe works. It was here that his talents started to show, his workboss noticed his affinity and effeciency working with the machines. He was soon tested on the factory other machines, loaders and cranes and it didn't take many years before Bando had mastered the use of them all. He even learned the basic maintenance rites that ordinary people was allowed to peform on the machines. At age 16 he joined the factory's crane and loader competition team. Where they competed against other teams in various difficult tasks. Ordinary things like quick loading and loading of various containers the most effecient ways. To challenging and dangerous events, transporting goods across the dangerous and shifting terrain of Pandora, and the all time favourite of loader wrestling where two loaders try to pin each other to the ground.
At age 19 Bando was approached by a talent scout from the Vyth Darastrixi(Steel dragons) which presented Bando with new possibilites, and a dream of being rich and famous. Bando couldn't say no and joined the vyth darastrixi. First Bando was trained for a full year before he started travelling across the rocks of Pandora with the Vyth darastrixi, competing in major events and doing shows at all major settlements and population centers. Making a name for himself in a though competition, amazing people with his ability to steer various mechanic walkers across the treacherous terrain of Pandora. Becoming famous among the fans of the sports, but also had any critics, mostly among those that didn't see the use of various loaders and machines as a true form of sport, but just plain entertainment.
Bando's involvment in the proffesional league also opened his eyes to the universe outside Pandora. Meeting guardsmen that was soon to be deployed somewhere far away and other world diplomats on various missions with the planet governor, made Bando aware that there was more to the universe than Pandora and its games. There was dangers out there, there was chaos out there. Chaos that had destroyed Pandora, and if they could they would do it again, not just to Pandora but other vital planets of the imperium. When Bando's contract with the Vyth darastrixi came to an end, Bando joined the imperial guard instead of signing a new contract, even thou he was offered a massive raise, and there was several offers from other teams.
But Bando had made his desicion. Being quite famous, the news medias of Pandora followed his training closely, making substantial good publicity for the Crabs. Bando was quickly assigned to the mechanized units and his skills didn't let him down, going through basic training and mastering the Sentinel in record time, breaking several records on the way.
Being quite new addition to the 12th Company, Bando still need serious war experience, only been involved in a few minor skirmishes against orks and human chaos cultists. This being his first major Space Hulk.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

an, i posted a link to a translator several times ><


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I can see it doesn't do much for ordinary names.
But guess I can change Steel dragons to vyth darastrixi and blue bando to Ulhar Bando if that is all that is needed.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yup that's pretty much all that's needed


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! A Sentinel will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Edited the names, other things that need to change before I can be allowed to join ?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hmmm, other than the name a little longer bio would be nice.
but that's jsut me.

as far as the mining laser, it has a charged function to produce a "range" attack akin to a las cannon. other than that you have about 10 meters of constant pain you can unleash. it's designed to cut through bulkheads and the hull of ships.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Oki will try and flesh out some more on the bio and come up with another name. Draconic doesn't apparently come easy to me. Will try and come around it tomorrow.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

when are you guys going to post on the Action forum??? im gagging for more story!!!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been waiting for Jackinator, but I will probably post something up tomorrow night


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

no problems friend, im only mucking about. im working nights at the moment and im bored out of my skull... ive been refreshing the thread every fifteen minutes


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry guys, I've been in London the last few days but I'll post tomorrow


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Oki DasOmen, changed name a bit, and added some things to the Biography, so how does it look now.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Saw your post Jack, I will be getting another one up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ani you're good. i'll get you in here once i pull my notes up.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'll be getting a update up later today after i get home from a few errands. you guys have nothing to worry about. honest. news man says clear skies for today:washim:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Riiiiiiiiiiight:wink:


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

* activates power fist* whatever you say omen :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

in the words of adam savage, 

"here comes chaos"




update is up everyone.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

:shok: epic way to introduce the sentinel.....


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you should see my scripted baneblade intro


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Baneblade.... FTW!!!!


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Me likey baneblades!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just so I am clear, this White Cap who gave the warning is one of the two NPC guys that has been there with the group, clearing out the bridge and such, yes? He is also the same guy who is crushed by the wreckage that Nellis is trying to save. 

I am not really sure why that has me all confused, but I does.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yes same person. chalk it up to the bridge partialy colapsing during the colission. besides, this RP has chaos involved. if you're getting confused with some things that just means i'm doing it right.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

hahahahaha!! Righto.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Omen, when is the next update going to be. I am dying to see what happens next.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

gonna get that going once i see a post from our lady general


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Lady general already posted man


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

derp.... WORKING ON IT NOW! also in case you guys havent , clicky my linky....


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

work is hectic. please contenue RP. will have a post up tomarrow at around 10pm PST


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem mate! Looking forward to it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Guys Hey Guys Hey Guys!

Enjoy!


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm didn't know Sentinels had co-pilot seats. Thought they were one man walkers. Or are the Pandoran sentinels larger? Which I couldn't imagine since they are modified for space hulk stuff.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Undead??? Hmm, you spoil me sir.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the specs i've seen show them as two men walkers. they can be operated by a single person but are capable of having two. like a pilot and a navigator.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

You have a link DasOmen, or is it in some book you have read it. All im going from is the GW models, and I can't imagine two soldiers in that machine.
Its just so I get a better idea of the machine im riding.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's mostly after working with a few of the models and some of the discriptions in the earlier codexes. if you'd like i can switch that around a bit so you just have to deal with the mini yous.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Nah I can kill myself. Was just confused since I thought it was a single seat walker. Then we also have a seat for the wounded guardsman, if he survives.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll get my post up some time tonight, dasomen, should I be aware of anything about these undead if I take battle to them? Pm me there reactions and responses please


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

only that blasting them apart is only so useful


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

So Agustus using his powerfist to crush the skulls of the weird chldren of the korn is cool? :grin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's very cool. just dont expect them to stay down for long unless you're dismembering them. taking off their heads only seems to piss them off. they cant see you, so now they just flail.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will have a post up tonight or tomorrow, sorry for the delay I have been a bit under the weather.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Finally done withe moving will have a post up tomorrow


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Let's see those posts people!


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe ill write something tomorrow, otherwise ill first be back with some internet after the weekend.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think we are just waiting on Jackinator to post. Is there an update planned Omen?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yup. update this sunday. sorry for the delay. work is being too hectic for me to dedicate a update during the week.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, sorry about not having posted yet, but I've been having issues with my internet and what with shows every night this week I've just not had the chance to write something. But I'll try to get a post up on Saturday


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just waiting on the cadet commissar from last i knew. we can take a vote and skip him if you guys wanna get on with the next update


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Drop him a PM or two, and if you don't hear from him lets roll on.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Drop him a PM or two, and if you don't hear from him lets roll on.


Seconded


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

a update will be posted this wensday! i say again this wensday a update will be posted for Into the Unknown. or ITU as ive seen it called. you are free to post again if you feel the need or desire, but a update will be posted by this wensday.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

IT LIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVEEEESSSSSS!!!!Muwhahahahahahahahaha! Look forward to seeing the update. I was rather attached to Nellis and I am glad to see that he will not float off, his story unknown:biggrin:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, finally. I rather enjoyed writing Beatrix. Didn't really want her to vanish into the unknown (see what I did there  )


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

update is up! and now we have a goal, or rather one of us is aware of a goal, and the rest sort of have a job to do.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely to see the action thread resuscitated. I won't be able to get a post up before Monday, but I have an idea for one so it should go pretty quick when I have the chance to sit down to it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My post will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Will have a post up tonight

Edit: got my post up sorry for the delay fellas


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this RP Dead ???


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

CLEAR!!!!<electrical discharge>...... <long sustained beep> CLEAR!!!!<electrical discharge>........ <Long sustained beep>

Hmmmm..... yep appears to be.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

aloha, it's not dead yet. i was waiting on one more post.


----------

